# Clone Sweet Onion Sauce (like the Sub Shops!)



## grumblebee

My friend gave me this recipe to try out. I made it today and I must say that it is nearly identical to the Sweet Onion sauce that a very famous Sub Sandwich restaurant serves! (don't want to name names so no one gets in trouble... hehe) 

Anyway, i thought I would share the recipe because it really is like the real thing and I know a lot of people that love that sauce:

1/2 cup light corn syrup
1 tbsp minced white onions
1 tbsp red wine vinegar
2 tsp white vinegar
1 tsp balsamic vinegar
1 tsp brown sugar
1 tsp buttermilk baking mix
1/4 tsp lemon juice
1/8 tsp poppy seeds
1/8 tsp salt
1 pinch cracked black pepper
1 pinch garlic powder 

Stir all ingredients together in a microwave safe bowl and then heat on high for 1 1/2 - 2 minutes or until boiling/hot. Remove and then wisk well. Cool and then store in bottles in the fridge.


----------



## Piccolina

grumblebee said:
			
		

> My friend gave me this recipe to try out. I made it today and I must say that it is nearly identical to the Sweet Onion sauce that a very famous Sub Sandwich restaurant serves! (don't want to name names so no one gets in trouble... hehe)
> 
> Anyway, i thought I would share the recipe because it really is like the real thing and I know a lot of people that love that sauce:
> 
> 1/2 cup light corn syrup
> 1 tbsp minced white onions
> 1 tbsp red wine vinegar
> 2 tsp white vinegar
> 1 tsp balsamic vinegar
> 1 tsp brown sugar
> 1 tsp buttermilk baking mix
> 1/4 tsp lemon juice
> 1/8 tsp poppy seeds
> 1/8 tsp salt
> 1 pinch cracked black pepper
> 1 pinch garlic powder
> 
> Stir all ingredients together in a microwave safe bowl and then heat on high for 1 1/2 - 2 minutes or until boiling/hot. Remove and then wisk well. Cool and then store in bottles in the fridge.




Mmmmmm, I love sweet onion sauce! What's "buttermilk baking mix"? TIA and thanks for sharing this, I am c&p right now


----------



## grumblebee

Buttermilk baking mix is a mix like Bisquick or Jiffy Bicuit Mix. I used Bisquick. (sorry.. I should have specified in the recipe) 

It seems odd to be a part of a sub/salad sauce recipe, but it's what helps make it thicker since this recipe is fat free. The heating thoroughly dissolves the mix though so you dont have to worry about weird flour lumps or anything.


----------



## Piccolina

grumblebee said:
			
		

> Buttermilk baking mix is a mix like Bisquick or Jiffy Bicuit Mix. I used Bisquick. (sorry.. I should have specified in the recipe)
> 
> It seems odd to be a part of a sub/salad sauce recipe, but it's what helps make it thicker since this recipe is fat free. The heating thoroughly dissolves the mix though so you dont have to worry about weird flour lumps or anything.


Thank-you Grumblebee, now I get what you meant  Failing that (might be hard to come by in Ireland) I wonder if I could get away with a pinch of arrowroot instead?


----------



## Vermin8

If the buttermilk baking mix is only for thickening could I substitute cornstarch?


----------



## keysofclass

*thickening agent*

In place of the bisquick you could always trying making a roux.  It's equal parts butter and flour.  Mix it in a skillet until it starts to thicken over medium heat.  Then add it to whatever you're making that you want to make thicker.  It add's no flavor so it can be used in anything from soups, stews, dressings, marinades...the options are endless.  It was one of the few things I learned in culinary arts that has stuck with me and I use all the time.


----------



## lindatooo

Sounds yummy!  Thanks for sharing!


----------

